# 2008 Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation Walk To Cure



## LadyBug (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi, guys! I'm not sure how many of you know, but i have Type One(or Juvenile)Diabetes. every year we do a fund-raiser walk to try and cure it. i won't grow out of it, i will have to deal with it daily until they find a cure. we mail letters out to friends and family, asking for funds and prayers to help find a cure for Juvenile Diabetes. since i don't have y'all's mailing addresses, and since i have a lot of friends on the forum, i thought i'd post here! 

It's a daily struggle to try and control my blood sugar. i have something called an Insulin Pump that i have to keep in me all the time; it's kinda like an I.V.

this is what the Infusion Set looks like, i put mine in my upper buttocks and in my tummy(i have no idea who this kid is, i just did a yahoo search!)-






this is what my pump looks like(only blue!)-






and so i'm asking, if you can, for donations to my Walk Team-Anna's Hope. Anna's Hope is our team name because it's my hope that we find a cure!

here's the Web site-http://www.jdrf.org. click on the green sneaker, then in Support A Walker put Anna(in the first name place) Anna's Hope in the team place, and select Florida. 

Thanks so much for reading this!if you do donate, please PM me your address so we can send you a thank you letter!

Anna(and My mom and sister!)

P.S. Mods, if this isn't allowed, please delete it for me!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 22, 2008)

ooops, i forgot! here's a pic of me and Violet!






thanks to lalena2148 and Aina for helping me to crop/change the tint/color of it!

and if you don't want to give us your address, that's fine. you can give us your e-mail or i can just post a general thank you on here!

Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 24, 2008)

20 views and no posts:shock::grumpy:?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! hahaha, just kidding!

Prayers are appreciated too!!!
just wanted to add that!

anna


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ny uncle has diabetes and also my mom's friend. I see y'all have to be very aware of what you eat. ..And if you hear 'Theres no sugar in the fudge' DONT EAT THE FUDGE..

Aha sorry but my moms friend asked if there was sugar in fudge and my mom laughed and said no, Thinking that she probably knew..Well she went home and ate a whole pack!..

I would donates but Im unerage for a Credit card and my bank dosent alow me to have cheques..Ill pray for you guys thoughray:


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2008)

Nowwho couldresist donating after seeingthat photo of Anna and Violet?

Good luck on the walk and let us know how you do!

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

No kidding! pam! 

Good luck with the walk! I hope you raise all the money you have in your goal and MORE!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! hehe, know what you mean about cards! i like to bead and i always have to go, "mom.....i found some REALLY cute beads! i promise I'll pay you back!" LOL

I'm getting soooo excited about this years walk. i was so hyper last night at 12(am:shockthat i almost didn't get to sleep at all(and this was after a day at the mall). we've already got $200 and we just mailed letter's Tuesday! I'm trying to get my friends more involved this year; I'm pressing collection envelopes on them(and Grandma*you haven't been to your office for a while have you Grandma? why not go with a JDRF envelope?:biggrin2:*mom's friends, my friends parents, no one escapes!)and one of them has already gotten one of her cousin's involved!

My Dad's company(PBS&J)are the corporate co-chair's and, as if that's not cool enough, they're at the same office as him! so I'm hoping more people will donate because of that(does it REALLY matter if they're doing it to look good or not? money's still money and it still helps find a cure! of course we'd RATHER them do it just because they care, but the world being what it is.............). 

I'll keep updating when ever i have more news!

Anna


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Anna - I just went to the site and looked for your information. I can't make a donation right now - but I do see that the walk is March 1st. Do we have until then to make the donation?

I just need to wait till a better payday....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad you're doing so well! I wish we could walk with you! we've done the walks before and had a great time!

Do you have like a big party? ours did..... we had several groups and we had food, and games and all sorts of stuff for the kids! it was great!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Anna, sorry I missed this thread!! (I miss a lot). :sigh:

For future reference, it'snot allowed without permission, but you have our permission! 

That pic of you and Violet...er... Mocha!...is :adorable:

My sister is a diabetic, same as you, and she's had a pump for years. (Because she's also a doctor, she ended up with an experiemental one).They seem very handy.  (Now I just need to convince her to get a rabbit and join the board and donate a small -- or large -- fortune!) 

Good luck with Anna's Hope! :goodluck



sas :hug1


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, you can donate up untill about a month after the walk(after that they have to tally it for the awards in May).

it's huge! they always have big blow-ups for the kids to play on(jump house, ect.).i wish you could come too!(*wonders how manyymiles it is.........)i think this years going to be our bigget yet(for OUR team)! i keep going nutty with excitment!this is me(at times!)-inkbouce::woohoo:weee::clapping:inkbouce:

i LOVE my pump! i've had it for almost two years and would NEVER want to go without it! does your sis want a bunny for her b-day(i'm SURE she does!)? then we could have our own little club(the Juvenile-Diabtics-With-Bunnies-Club!):biggrin2:

oh, yeah. here's a few funny's mom and i thought up(we're in high powered fund raising mode. i even talked to the manger at our local Publix(big deal for me! i almost always muddle my words when i get nearvos!)any way, here are the funny's!

Got Money?(like, money for a cure.)

Got Cure?(this one's my FAVE!)

:hug1:bunnyhug:

Anna


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm very pleased to be able to donate to this very worthy cause! No donation is too small. If everyone contributed $1.00, it would add up fast!! If you don't have paypal, I'll bet if you contacted Anna she would send you a snail-mail address for a donation.

Good luck with your walk Anna!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 26, 2008)

Yup! we can deff. do snail mail. that's a really good point, i'd forgotten about(thanks:highfive::bunnyhugand your right, no amount is too small. if 100 people gave five dollers, it would add up really fast!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 29, 2008)

i had a GREAT day on Sunday,six(one of them being Grandma)people at Church took JDRF envelopes and are going to take them to their offices(Uncle Mike said something about his Toast master's Club. and he's not REALLY my Uncle, his wife and my mom have known each other since they where, like, 10 or 11......so they're my 'Aunt' and 'Uncle'!)! i'm soooo X-ited!inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkelepht::energizerbunny::happyrabbit:

glad i got that out!

Anna


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry i missed this!!

Wow it sounds like everythings going great! Good luck on your walk!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 31, 2008)

:stikpokei've always wanted to use that one! and, i thought, why not? it'd be fun, and fun is good!

Count Down to the Walk. it is now only 29 days away!:woohoo:happyrabbit:arty:

Yay! i love Walk season; it's very tiring, but i love it just the same!

Got 2 Go, mom just said,

Anna

get off that computer!

hehe, Bye!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 1, 2008)

look what turned up for me w/a simple 'JDRF' search on Photo Bucket!





















i just LOVE some of these! most of you know i stink at most thing that involve graphics _and _the computer but i tried do do a little something too. what do you think?






Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 5, 2008)

guess what? i'm going to the poster 'child' for PBS&J! Kathy called and did a phone interveiw yesterday w/me and my mom! it's just too cool for words! i'll post it after i get it(and we have a computer! see-going to be offline for awhile) gotta scoot!

:highfive::hug1:bunnyhug:

Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 13, 2008)

i'll post the interveiw tomorrow, right now i gotta scuttle, me and sissy are going to grandma's for the day and we're supposed to be leaving @ 9oAM and right now its 8:46am.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

COOL! 

Glad your fundraising is going well! You're doing a great thing helping the cause!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2008)

Yay!! Anna's back!! inkbouce:

Looking forward to the interview!!



sas


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 14, 2008)

here's the article as promised-












the 2and page is pretty much just for the people at PBS&J, but i thought i'd post it any way! i hope everybody can read it, it's the first time that i've scanned a page of print, and i wasn't quite sure how it'd turn out, LOL!

Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, it's time to start....................

THE DAILY COUNT DOWN TO THE WALK!!!!inkbouce::highfive:inkbouce:inkelepht:

IT'S 15 DAYS TILL THE WALK!!!

YAY! CAN YOU TELL I'M REALLY, REALLY HYPEDinkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:?


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 16, 2008)

14 DAYS TILL THE WALK!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 17, 2008)

ullhair:ullhair:13 DAYS!!!!!YAY!!!ullhair:ullhair:


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 18, 2008)

12 DAYS!!!!!!!!!

PARTY, PARTY, PARTY!!!

HEHE, I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 19, 2008)

11 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i don't feel so good, i hope i get better soon, i have more fund-raising to do before the walk:biggrin2:!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 21, 2008)

9 DAYS!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 22, 2008)

8 DAYS!!!!!! WWWHHHHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 23, 2008)

JUST 7 DAYS LEFT!!!!!



























































CANYOU TELL I'M HAPPY/EXITED/HYPED?


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 24, 2008)

6 DAYS!! WWHHOOO!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 24, 2008)

SeveralRO'ers know that over 30 years ago I was diagnosed with diabetes mellitus at age 21. Three times a day insulin injections. Anna, I hope they find a cure for "you" and the millions of people who have diabetes. Especially for that young baby!

Carry some sweets with you/on you, before you do the walk, okay?My husband,Karl, and I make a point to walk / bike / exercise as much as we can. Yah, insulin reactions can be super scarey. Been there a few times, especially after a longer ride or extendedwalk. ** OJ in the fridge is a must-have.**A quick-acting sugar sourcein the pocket, chocolate in the cupboard helps too!  

My husband and daughter can tell you the times they've assisted me out of a reaction when I got too confused to think. I opted not to get the infusion pump, and will "stick" with the daily syringe injections. 

You'll be in my thoughts! I'll see what I can do! ~

I LOVE that picture of you and Violet. :hug::sunshine:I dunno if you saw the story/news wireabout the man who had slipped into a Low Blood Sugar, and the bun in the house started thumping. Thumping enough to alert another human -- so he wouldn't go comatose.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 24, 2008)

nope, didn't see that. i'll go check it out! hehe, mom carries the med kit. that thing is HUGE! i have the pump and LOVE it! i'd NEVER go back! yup, blood sugar's always VERY interesting on Walk day! just the excitement is enough to make it go wonky! plus the walking, friends(they calm me and that makes me go down some times), ect equals funky blood sugar!

Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 28, 2008)

2 DAYS!!! YAY!!



guess when the soccer season starts here in central florida? at 10:30 a.m. and he's playing 'starter' what ever that is(and the walk is at 9:30 am and about an hour from where this game is.). so he can't come:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:

. oh well, i just needed to get that out and if i say anything around the house it'll set off Em. she's more up set than i am,LOL:?.but lots of other people are going to come, it's just that he's my best friend(actually i have two 'best friends'. do'ya think that's weird?)and i was really happy he'd be able to come.
ink iris::bunnydance::rainbow:inkbouce:Annainkbouce::rainbow::bunnydance:ink iris:


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 28, 2008)

oh my goodness! ok, so i was board andi did a search on nick jonas. and guess what?!?!?! he's got diabetes!!!!!!!!! i've seriously got tears in my eyes right now. you guys don't know how long i've wished for some 'famous' kid/teen to come out and say that they have diabetes. not that i'd wish it on any one, but do you know how much _good_ Nick can do? i'm not famous, i wouldn't get the same kind of 'wow' factor that he can. and you know what? i think i just might write him, normally i'm not a big 'writing famous people' type person, but this is different. sooo, i'd just like to say, 'whoop whoop:highfive:!' and i really hope he does something with this!

Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 29, 2008)

TOMORROW'S THE WALK!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 29, 2008)

:goodluck


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Good luck Anna!!! I'll be thinking about you. Be sure and give us an update when you are done. How much money did you raise?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this thread too! My Aunt also has Diabetes. That picture of you and your bun is adorable - and we wish you the best of luck! :biggrin2:


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

I really hope they find something to cure it for everyone still suffering for it. Good luck on your walk!


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2008)

:clover::clover::clover::goodluck:clover::clover::clover:


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 1, 2008)

just got back, i gotta go take a shower, but first........... the count, and this isn't the final total, just what they had today.....was...........drum roll please.....................$400,000.00!!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!! i tell y'all more L8ter!

Anna


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2008)

:great::woohoo:great::woohoo:great::woohoo


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2008)

Way to go Anna!!!!! You had a perfect weather day today for your walk. I hope you had fun. I'm looking forward to more details.

:great:


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry it's taken so long guys, things have been way crazy around here! it was a gorgeous day for the walk, loads of fun, they had the blow-ups for the kids like last year(on bounce house, plus a little kids(toddlers, really)obstacle course and a big obstacle course for the older little kids.). very good chips, LOL! and one of the guys that was walking with us said he'd see if he could get his company to under write shirts for next year, which rocks because only four of us out ofa total of 11 had 'Anna's Hope' shirts this year:grumpy:. Lowes and Home Depot had a tent and they where doing wood crafts with thekids. Emily and her friends Mason really liked that:biggrin2:! it was great, i love the walks, i think i might like them even more than my birthday! and every body together by walk day had raised.....................drum roll please.....

.............................$400,000:woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and my team has raised so far(i've still got one friend thats been super busy and is going for the April 28 dead line.such a good friend:cry4:!!)..................drum roll one more time............



................$1,500(and 50 cents:tongue)!!!!!:woohoo

that's the most we've ever raised:woohoo:woohoo!!!!

if any body forgot about the walk and would still like to donate, the dead line is April, 28. 

Thanks to every bun(er, body:headsmack!)who gave money and/or prayed:hug1, every thing helps!!!

and here's a pic of me and Emma, she's three and got diabetes one year ago this weekend. she's such a sweet heart!







she was low, so she wasn't as bouncey as normal, but still just as sweet!

if any body wants to check out Emma's web site it's http://www.emmasdream.com.

thanks again every body!

Anna


----------



## trailsend (Mar 10, 2008)

That is Fantastic! WOW! That is just amazing! Congrats, great job! You are making such a huge difference!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 10, 2008)

You raised a LOT of money!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 10, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> You are making such a huge difference!



and that's just what i want to do! i want a cure before i go to collage in a little more than four years, before little Emma hits middle school, before i get married, ect. so i'm getting busy(and so are my friends:dude! it's so empowering! i just love that feeling! in fact, i woke Em up this morning screaming because i'd wanted our team to raise 15 hundred but i wasn't sure we'd make it. the i check on JDRF, andwell................i just sorta screamed, LOL! gotta go, we're getting plants for the garden today, yay!!

Anna


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 13, 2008)

same pic as above, i just messed arounf with it a bit. i LOVE it!






whatda you guys think?

and we _are_ getting thank you letters done, just not as fast as we'd like!

Anna


----------

